# Have I the right substrate



## LadyD3990 (26 Jan 2012)

I've noticed in a few posts that JBL Madano substrate is not rated very highly as it is very light.  I've noticed this but not thought it was a big issue until now.  This was recommended by my LFS as being good for plants.

However its what I have so I suppose I'm stuck with it but would I be able to put another layer, perhaps a heavier one, over the top?

Is there any value in doing this or am I alright as I am?


----------



## Antipofish (26 Jan 2012)

LadyD3990 said:
			
		

> I've noticed in a few posts that JBL Madano substrate is not rated very highly as it is very light.  I've noticed this but not thought it was a big issue until now.  This was recommended by my LFS as being good for plants.
> 
> However its what I have so I suppose I'm stuck with it but would I be able to put another layer, perhaps a heavier one, over the top?
> 
> Is there any value in doing this or am I alright as I am?



Have you already used it ?  IF not then it would not be my substrate of choice.  Ive seen it and it is light indeed.  I have colombo florabase and that is light enough.  I would not want to have anything lighter.    If however it is already in your tank, because it is so light it will work its way up above whatever you put on top of it.  I have been told this about my own stuff by experienced guys so it would be the same for you.  If its deep enough then you should be ok for planting into it though.


----------



## Markmark (26 Jan 2012)

Have 9 ltr bag in my 11gal and yes it is light. For stem plants it was fine for planting in. Just remove the bottom few leaves to give you a better stem to push right into the substrate and they will be fine. 
Have struggled with glosso and hc though. Difficult for the runners to root into substrate and be careful if you have lots of flow as the substate just wont hold it in place. Oh and it moves alot when filling your tank for the first time destroying your painstaking efforts after planting.


----------



## Alastair (26 Jan 2012)

A heavier substrate would be fine over the top if thick enough. You may want to try to pull the manado away from the front do as to not have two different coloured layers. This is what I did when I topped my cat litter with flora base


----------



## Iain Sutherland (26 Jan 2012)

LadyD3990 said:
			
		

> This was recommended by my LFS as being good for plants.



  They always say this as its all most LFS stock... never believe the LFS unless you are one of the lucky few that has one that has an interest in planted tanks.

I took mine out of my nano so cant advise on topping.. sorry.


----------



## Antipofish (26 Jan 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> A heavier substrate would be fine over the top if thick enough. You may want to try to pull the manado away from the front do as to not have two different coloured layers. This is what I did when I topped my cat litter with flora base



+1   Definitely want to keep it hidden around the sides and front if topping with something else.  How deep are you suggesting Alastair ? (for the topping substrate) ? It would be useful for the OP and others to know, since "thick enough" is somewhat subjective


----------



## LadyD3990 (27 Jan 2012)

I'm fortunate in that my tank sits in a rim on the cabinet so I could drop the level of the manado below that but its a big job as its a big tank and there would be a lot of subtrate to take out

I would only consider doing it if I thought it would be worth it

BTW how do you put a quote from another post into your post?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (27 Jan 2012)

just click the quote icon on that post.


----------

